# Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?



## hoppes (14. Juli 2007)

*Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*

Hallo,
habe eine passive Wakü  und habe jetzt voller entsetzen gelesen,das man Alu und Kupfer nicht zusammen in einem Kreislauf benutzen sollte.Habe bei mir alles aus Kupfer (CPU, Graka, NB) und eine Festplattenkühlung von Innovatek(mit Dämmung),die es aber nur in Alu gibt.Habe auch einen Wasserzusatz drin. Muss ich jetzt Angst haben , das die jetzt früher oder später verstopft?Und wenn ja, wie löse ich das Problem?Möchte auf die FP-Kühlung nicht verzichten!  
Danke

Mein System:
Abit AV8, 3rd Eye,
Gainward 7800GS+,
Athlon 4800 X2,
4 x 512mb A-Data,
250 GB FP- Samsung,
Mora-Radiator,Eheim-pumpe HPSS,Heatkiller(Graka) rest von Innovatek


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				hoppes am 14.07.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe eine passive Wakü  und habe jetzt voller entsetzen gelesen,das man Alu und Kupfer nicht zusammen in einem Kreislauf benutzen sollte.Habe bei mir alles aus Kupfer (CPU, Graka, NB) und eine Festplattenkühlung von Innovatek(mit Dämmung),die es aber nur in Alu gibt.Habe auch einen Wasserzusatz drin. Muss ich jetzt Angst haben , das die jetzt früher oder später verstopft?Und wenn ja, wie löse ich das Problem?Möchte auf die FP-Kühlung nicht verzichten!
> Danke



Bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt. Denn technisch gesehen gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				hoppes am 14.07.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe eine passive Wakü  und habe jetzt voller entsetzen gelesen,das man Alu und Kupfer nicht zusammen in einem Kreislauf benutzen sollte.Habe bei mir alles aus Kupfer (CPU, Graka, NB) und eine Festplattenkühlung von Innovatek(mit Dämmung),die es aber nur in Alu gibt.Habe auch einen Wasserzusatz drin. Muss ich jetzt Angst haben , das die jetzt früher oder später verstopft?Und wenn ja, wie löse ich das Problem?Möchte auf die FP-Kühlung nicht verzichten!
> Danke



hängt vom wasserzusatz ab.

rein chemisch ist es so, dass alu und kupfer unterschiedlich edle metalle sind, verbindet man sie durch eine leitende lösung (selbst bidestillat leitet ausreichend für diese zwecke), stellen sie ein galvanische element da (batterie) und das unedlere metall (alu) beginnt sich aufzulösen.

eloxiertes alu stellt hierbei einen gewissen schutz da, der aber in abhängigkeit von der füllung nicht ausreicht:
z.b. mein kreislauf enthält nur detilliertes wasser und ein paar wasserzusatz/farbreste aus einem gebraucht gekauften radiator. 
das reicht vollkommen aus, um korrosion an alu zu erzeugen - ich hab vollwertige graue ablagerungen im cpukühler feststellen können. 
stört mich wenig - der alu-netzteilkühler ist dickwandig und soll eh getauscht werden, langfristig würde er sich aber auflösen.
sehr wirkungsvoll in der hinsicht sollen auch spuren von säure im wasser sein (z.b. watercool empfiehlt optional eine messerspitze zitronensäure gegen biobefall, leute mit plexikühlern nutzen das prinzip gerne, um ein anlaufen der kühler zu verhindern)
mit etwas glück findet man via goolge noch den fall, der die diskussion seinerzeit starte - ein user hatte seinen innovatek rev.3 (kupferkern, alugehäuse - seinerzeit nichtmal eloxiert) mit angesäuertem wasser betrieben, dass ding war nach relativ kurzer zeit bis zu undichtigkeit zerfressen.

zurück zu wasserzusätzen:
quasi alle wasserkühlungshersteller mit alukomponenten im angebot haben seitdem auch korrosionsschutzzusätze rausgebracht, die garantiert jegliche korrosion verhindern (... )
bei innovatek ist der einsatz des hauseigenen innovaprotekt sogar bestandteil der garantiebedingungen.
falls du also nur destilliertes wasser und innvoatprotekt (keine zusätze anderer hersteller, keinesfalls farbzusätze -die mögen die typen bei inno nicht- ,...) verwendest, sollte -laut hersteller (  ) - nichts passieren. (andernfalls hast du garantie)

falls du was anderes zugegeben hast...
kaum ein zusatzhersteller macht vernünftige angaben, man kann nur raten.


p.s.: verstopfen ist eher ungewöhnlich/außer dem bild in der pcgh ist mir kein fall bekannt. aber wie gesagt: könnte undicht werden, wenn es lange genug unter schlechten umständen betrieben wird.


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.07.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hängt vom wasserzusatz ab.
> 
> rein chemisch ist es so, dass alu und kupfer unterschiedlich edle metalle sind, verbindet man sie durch eine leitende lösung (selbst bidestillat leitet ausreichend für diese zwecke), stellen sie ein galvanische element da (batterie) und das unedlere metall (alu) beginnt sich aufzulösen.



So weit stimmt das. Damit aber das Alu sich richtig auflöst, müsste ständig neues Wasser hindurch laufen. Hier handelt es sich aber um einen geschlossenen Kreis. Sobald sich Ablagerungen bilden, ist Ende mit dem Auflösen des Aluminiums, weil das Wasser gesättigt ist.. Und wenn man nur "verdunstete" Wassermengen auffüllt bleibt die Sättigung erhalten. Ebenso sollte man das Wasser nach einem Umbau wieder verwenden. 
Das ist besser als alle "Antioxidations-Stoffe".


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 14.07.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> falls du was anderes zugegeben hast...
> kaum ein zusatzhersteller macht vernünftige angaben, man kann nur raten.




Das mit der Säure zum Bakterienschutz hatte ich doch strack überlesen...
Natürlich darf man keinesfalls Säuren oder Laugen benutzen. Dann macht man nichts anderes, als ein Elektrolyt hinzu zu fügen, womit die Batterie komplett wäre. 
Wer schlägt so einen Mist eigentlich vor? 

Jedenfalls gibt es besseres z.B. 20% Alkohol oder Glyzerin oder ähnliches einfüllen, wenn die Bakterien zerstört werden sollen.  

..... aber SÄURE ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				IXS am 14.07.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> So weit stimmt das. Damit aber das Alu sich richtig auflöst, müsste ständig neues Wasser hindurch laufen. Hier handelt es sich aber um einen geschlossenen Kreis. Sobald sich Ablagerungen bilden, ist Ende mit dem Auflösen des Aluminiums, weil das Wasser gesättigt ist.. Und wenn man nur "verdunstete" Wassermengen auffüllt bleibt die Sättigung erhalten. Ebenso sollte man das Wasser nach einem Umbau wieder verwenden.
> Das ist besser als alle "Antioxidations-Stoffe".



öhm - gerade weil es sich wieder abscheidet kommt es zu keiner sättigung...
aber vielleicht sollte ich doch mehr ins detail gehen:
alu wird keineswegs gelöst und dann war es dass.
aluminium oxidiert bekanntermaßen sehr gerne und in dem wasser ist mehr als genug sauerstoff gelöst, so dass das einmal vom kühler abtransportierte material sich irgendwann als alu-oxid partikel (netter schmiergeleffekt - ein weiterer grund, warum eloxierung nicht reicht) im kreislauf wiederfindet. (sofern es sich nicht auf kupfer anlagert)
noch genauer: ein großer teil des problems besteht eigentlich darin, dass alu beim oxidieren in wasser erstmal aluminiumhydroxid bildet, das eher gelartig ist und erst später zu partikulärem aluminiumoxid weiterreagiert.
problem: da das wasser in einer wakü in bewegung ist, passiert das nicht an der gleichen stelle - bei stehendem wasser würde diese reaktion dazu führen, dass sich das alu selbst mit einer schützenden oxidschicht überzieht und dann vor korrosion geschützt ist. (ähnlich wie bei autos,... bei denen aluvarianten ja auch in sehr feuchtem wetter als sehr korrosionsbeständige lösung gilt)



Spoiler



anmerkung: nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen, aber bislang auf jede beobachtung passend und auch meinen chemiekenntnissen nicht wiedersprechend



ansonsten weiß ich grad auch nicht, wieviel alu dass wasser direkt aufnehmen könnte, bis sich der lösungsvorgang selbst stoppt.


das mit der säure wird, oder -wie ich gerade sehe "wurde"-, wie gesagt, von watercool für hauseigene produkte empfohlen.
da die für ihre produkte ausschließlich kupfer und edeltstahl einsetzen, auch weiter kein problem, stand auch ein entsprechender hinweis bezüglich alu dabei.



das problem bei alkohol ist, dass er mit der zeit verdunstet und immer wieder nachgefüllt werden muss, was weiter die abschätzung der konzentration erschwert - wer kein aräometer muss also nochmal deutlich mehr reinkippen, was dann doch eine messbare verschlechterung der kühlleistung mit sich bringt.


----------



## IXS (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*

Alkohol hat die gute Eigenschaft, Metalle wieder herzustellen.  Alleine deswegen lohnt es sich, immer "etwas" nachzukippen. Nein,nicht in den Rachen, sondern in die Wasserkühlung  

Btw: Damit sich das Alu überhaupt abbaut,  muss Kupfer "kurz" vorher durchströmt werden, sonst wird das Elektrolyt nicht wirksam. Sofern sich also die Pumpe mit den Ablagerungen direkt vor den Alu-Teil befindet, ist über kurz oder lang , auf jeden Fall, Schluss mit dem Materialabbau. 
IMHO baut Alkohol die Temperaturen auch besser ab, weil der Verdampfungspunkt deutlich niedriger ist, als bei Wasser. Das Problem liegt aber in der Brennbarkeit, die "Sau"-Gefährlich ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				IXS am 15.07.2007 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Alkohol hat die gute Eigenschaft, Metalle wieder herzustellen.



 das hätt ich gern genauer 



> Btw: Damit sich das Alu überhaupt abbaut,  muss Kupfer "kurz" vorher durchströmt werden, sonst wird das Elektrolyt nicht wirksam.



dito - warum sollte reihenfolge oder abstand einen unterschied machen?
dass alu geht ganz normal in lösung, das ""gesättigte" wasser wird durch neues ersetzt und das alu scheidet sich am nächstbesten kupferteil wieder ab -> kreislauf.
die pumpe sollte damit erst recht nichts zu tun haben, oder? 



> IMHO baut Alkohol die Temperaturen auch besser ab, weil der Verdampfungspunkt deutlich niedriger ist, als bei Wasser.



wenn wir von einer verdunsterkühlung sprechen: ja.
aber eigentlich funktionieren wasserkühlungen nach einem anderen prinzip...
(nicht zuletzt wären gut über 70° siedetemperatur auch immer noch ziemlich hoch und der einsatz in geschlossenen räumen sehr fragwürdig... der außerhalb immer noch kostspielig)


----------



## hoppes (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*

Danke an alle.
Scheint ja doch etwas komplexer zu sein(das Thema).
Na ja, dann mach ich erstmal das,was ich am besten kann: NICHTS!
 
Werde die sache einfach beobachten und wenn es dann aus dem FP-Kühler tropft, dann ist es wohl Zeit für einen neuen.  
Und bis dahin.....


----------



## IXS (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> dito - warum sollte reihenfolge oder abstand einen unterschied machen?
> dass alu geht ganz normal in lösung, das ""gesättigte" wasser wird durch neues ersetzt und das alu scheidet sich am nächstbesten kupferteil wieder ab -> kreislauf.



Das endet aber über kurz oder lang.  
Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Zentralheizung. 
Je nach Alter der Anlage findest du ein "Gemisch" aus Kupfer, einfachem Eisenrohr(Schwarzrohr), Gusseisen, Aludruckguss, Edelstahl, verzinktes Eisenrohr usw.
Die Anlage läuft "100" Jahre, weil das Wasser so gut wie nie gewechselt wird.

Selbst bei Wasserleitungen gibt es "Gemische". Dort muss man  auf gewisse Regeln achten, dann passiert nichts. Fließt das Wasser vom "niederwertigen" Rohr in das Rohr mit dem höherwertigen Metall, passiert nichts. Andersherum ist es möglich, wenn man eine Strecke aus Kunststoffleitung dazwischen liegen hat. Der Abtrag kann nämlich nur funktionieren, wenn das Wasser elektrisch leitend ist. Diese Leitfähigkeit wird durch die Länge der Kunststoffleitung reduziert.
Problem: Salze und vor allem Säuren und Laugen machen das Wasser noch leitfähiger. Womit auch die Länge der Kunststoffleitung vegrößert werden müsste. 
Um also den Abtrag zu vermeiden, müsste also erst der Alu-Kühler durchflutet werden, dann erst der Kupfer Kühler. Dann geht man über die "Kunststoff" Pumpe mit einem langen Schlauch wieder auf den Alu Kühler.


----------



## hoppes (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*

[Genau so hab ich es angeordnet:Alu, Kupfer, Plastik.  
Dann hab ich ja ein ruhiges Gewissen

 Und wenn´s die nächsten Jahre hält, dann is ja auch ok


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				IXS am 15.07.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das endet aber über kurz oder lang.
> Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Zentralheizung.
> Je nach Alter der Anlage findest du ein "Gemisch" aus Kupfer, einfachem Eisenrohr(Schwarzrohr), Gusseisen, Aludruckguss, Edelstahl, verzinktes Eisenrohr usw.
> Die Anlage läuft "100" Jahre, weil das Wasser so gut wie nie gewechselt wird.



alu wäre mir vollkommen neu, was aus eisen wird, wenn die beschichtungen weg sind, weiß jeder, der in nem alten haus den wasserhahn aufdreht (rost) und dass heizungen nicht weggammeln liegt zu einem sehr großen teil daran, dass man normalerweise ne opferanode aus zink mit reinpackt, die idealerweise nach verbrauch erneuert wird.



> Selbst bei Wasserleitungen gibt es "Gemische". Dort muss man  auf gewisse Regeln achten, dann passiert nichts. Fließt das Wasser vom "niederwertigen" Rohr in das Rohr mit dem höherwertigen Metall, passiert nichts. Andersherum ist es möglich, wenn man eine Strecke aus Kunststoffleitung dazwischen liegen hat. Der Abtrag kann nämlich nur funktionieren, wenn das Wasser elektrisch leitend ist. Diese Leitfähigkeit wird durch die Länge der Kunststoffleitung reduziert.
> Problem: Salze und vor allem Säuren und Laugen machen das Wasser noch leitfähiger. Womit auch die Länge der Kunststoffleitung vegrößert werden müsste.
> Um also den Abtrag zu vermeiden, müsste also erst der Alu-Kühler durchflutet werden, dann erst der Kupfer Kühler. Dann geht man über die "Kunststoff" Pumpe mit einem langen Schlauch wieder auf den Alu Kühler.



problem: meist sind die bestandteile einer wasserkühlung auch außerhalb des wassers elektrisch leitend verbunden (gehäuse), die abstände zwischen den komponenten sind sehr kurz (mehr als 10-20cm dürfte das alu wohl kaum vom nächsten kupfer entfernt sein - in beide richtungen), die fließgeschwindigkeit ist i.d.r. relativ hoch (in wasserleitungen steht das wasser ja die meiste zeit) und vor allem: dass wasser fließt irgendwann garantiert wieder an der stelle vorbei, eine wasserkreislauf hat schließlich -im gegensatz zu ner wasserleitung- kein anfang und kein ende.


----------



## IXS (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2007 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ....  und dass heizungen nicht weggammeln liegt zu einem sehr großen teil daran, dass man normalerweise ne opferanode aus zink mit reinpackt, die idealerweise nach verbrauch erneuert wird.



Du verwechselst das mit dem Brauchwasser/ der Warmwasseraufbereitung.

Und, Schwarzrohr ist pures Eisen... nix mit Beschichtung. Deswegen kann es nur für Heizungen (geschlossene Kreise) verwendet werden.
Es gibt auch noch andere Beispiele. Z.B im Auto. 
Du hast einen Stahlblech Kühler und der Motor ist aus Alu. Müsste so ein Motor nicht in kürzester Zeit "durch" sein ? 


Ach ja... Die Opfer Anoden in Brauchwasserkesseln bestehen regulär aus Magnesium . Nicht aus Zink.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				IXS am 15.07.2007 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2007 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also in unsere zentralheizung haben se ne zink anode eingebaut - mehr weiß ich auch nicht 

und in autos werden alukühler verbaut.
und von "kürzester zeit" war nie die rede, erst recht nicht bei ettlichen mm wandstärke und wasserzusätzen im auto.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*

hab grad durch zufall bei innovatek gelesen:



> Vermeiden Sie aber unbedingt den Kontakt des Kühlers mit Methanol (Umgangssprachlich Metylalkohol) oder Ethanol !! Dies könnte den Kühler irreparabel beschädigen !!




gaaaanz unten (3 bildschirmhöhen von der bestellmöglichkeit entfernt) bei der ramkühlung.


----------



## Goliath110 (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*

Ich finde Eure Diskussion recht überflüssig. Man, einfach Innovatek-Protekt o.ä. ins Wasser mischen und gut. Somit geht man allen Problemen aus dem Weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				Goliath110 am 17.07.2007 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Eure Diskussion recht überflüssig. Man, einfach Innovatek-Protekt o.ä. ins Wasser mischen und gut. Somit geht man allen Problemen aus dem Weg.



sicher? 


und wie gut funktioniert innovaprotekt, wenn ich rückstände einer unbekannten substanz im kreislauf habe?


----------



## IXS (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kupfer und Alu in Wakü?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 16.07.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad durch zufall bei innovatek gelesen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal, das bezieht sich auf die Dichtungen und Kunststoffteile.


----------

